# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Post Your Anti-Vaccine Arguments Here

## BortSimpson

I'm thinking we should have a discussion thread with anti-vaccine arguments that we can refer to when we need to convince others.  Below are 2 safety studies - one from Pfizer and the other from Moderna - that aren't even scheduled to complete until October 2022 (for Moderna) and May 2023 (for Pfizer).  So TPTB are pushing vaccines on everyone before these safety studies are even close to being complete?!




*Pfizer clinical trial ("Study to Describe the Safety, Tolerability, Immunogenicity, and Efficacy of RNA Vaccine Candidates Against COVID-19 in Healthy Individuals") has an "Estimated Study Completion Date" of May 2, 2023*

https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04368728

Study Type  :
Interventional  (Clinical Trial)

Estimated Enrollment  :
43998 participants

Allocation:
Randomized

Intervention Model:
Parallel Assignment

Masking:
Triple (Participant, Care Provider, Investigator)

Primary Purpose:
Prevention

Official Title:
A PHASE 1/2/3, PLACEBO-CONTROLLED, RANDOMIZED, OBSERVER-BLIND, DOSE-FINDING STUDY TO EVALUATE THE SAFETY, TOLERABILITY, IMMUNOGENICITY, AND EFFICACY OF SARS-COV-2 RNA VACCINE CANDIDATES AGAINST COVID-19 IN HEALTHY INDIVIDUALS

Actual Study Start Date  :
April 29, 2020

Estimated Primary Completion Date  :
May 2, 2023

Estimated Study Completion Date  :
May 2, 2023






*Moderna clinical trial ("A Study to Evaluate Efficacy, Safety, and Immunogenicity of mRNA-1273 Vaccine in Adults Aged 18 Years and Older to Prevent COVID-19") has an "Estimated Study Completion Date" of October 27, 2022
*
https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04470427


Study Type  :
Interventional  (Clinical Trial)

Actual Enrollment  :
30420 participants

Allocation:
Randomized

Intervention Model:
Parallel Assignment

Masking:
Quadruple (Participant, Care Provider, Investigator, Outcomes Assessor)

Masking Description:
Part A is observer-blind. During Part B participants may request to be unblinded by scheduling a Participant Decision clinic visit.

Primary Purpose:
Prevention

Official Title:
A Phase 3, Randomized, Stratified, Observer-Blind, Placebo-Controlled Study to Evaluate the Efficacy, Safety, and Immunogenicity of mRNA-1273 SARS-CoV-2 Vaccine in Adults Aged 18 Years and Older

Actual Study Start Date  :
July 27, 2020

Estimated Primary Completion Date  :
October 27, 2022

Estimated Study Completion Date  :
October 27, 2022

----------


## TheTexan

There is no reliable data that says its safe or effective.  Perhaps by 2022 or 2023 actual clinical trials will have been completed.

----------


## cavalier973

A vaccine is not a magic potion.

It isn’t even technically medicine—that is, a drug that you take to help your body fight sickness.

A vaccine is having a virus injected into your body—but, a dead or weakened form of the virus. This allows your body to build immunities against the virus while mitigating the severity of the virus. 

The mRNA vaccines, however, don’t inject dead or weakened virus into you. They instead inject genetic coding that causes your body to produce the spike protein of COVID-19. Your body then is supposed to build immunities against the virus that it is, itself, producing.

If you have caught and recovered from the COVID-19, you don’t need the vaccine.

----------


## TheTexan

> The mRNA vaccines, however, don’t inject dead or weakened virus into you. They instead inject genetic coding that causes your body to produce the spike protein of COVID-19. Your body then is supposed to build immunities against the virus that it is, itself, producing.


I like how they claim that it does not modify your DNA.  How do they know that?  It's barely even been tested.

The best they can come up with is "its designed to break apart before it enters the nucleus".  Designed to, being the operative phrase.

I'm gonna have one helluva fit of laughter when it turns out that this "vaccine" invented some new form of cancer only to be found like 5 years from now.

----------


## donnay

> There is no reliable data that says its safe or effective.  Perhaps by 2022 or 2023 actual clinical trials will have been completed.


Yes, there will be all sorts of data since this whole roll out is one GIGANTIC experiment on all of us!  That's how they interpreted the 6th amendment--_shall enjoy the right to a speedy and public trial..._

----------


## TheTexan

> Yes, there will be all sorts of data since this whole roll out is one GIGANTIC experiment on all of us!  That's how they interpreted the 6th amendment--_shall enjoy the right to a speedy and public trial..._


I would hardly even call it an experiment.  An experiment is done to test a hypothesis.  They aren't testing anything, logging any meaningful data, or doing any follow-up with vaccine recipients to understand the side effects.

I'm not sure what the correct word is for what they've done, but an experiment, I don't think is it.

----------


## RJB

I have had bad reactions to vaccine in the past.

----------


## olehounddog

I do not want it. We shouldn't need to say more.

----------


## Matt4Liberty

> I like how they claim that it does not modify your DNA.  How do they know that?  It's barely even been tested.
> 
> The best they can come up with is "its designed to break apart before it enters the nucleus".  Designed to, being the operative phrase.
> 
> I'm gonna have one helluva fit of laughter when it turns out that this "vaccine" invented some new form of cancer only to be found like 5 years from now.


Of course it reprograms your DNA. If it didn't reprogram your DNA, what genetic data does it reprogram to force your body to produce the spike protein for the rest of your life?

----------


## CaptUSA

Here's the argument why I won't get a vaccine:

----------


## TheTexan

> Of course it reprograms your DNA. If it didn't reprogram your DNA, what genetic data does it reprogram to force your body to produce the spike protein for the rest of your life?


It's not designed to produce the spike protein for the rest of your life, only actually for a brief moment.  Basically the mRNA interacts with the outer layer of your cells to produce the spike protein, which - in theory - should break down the mRNA before it reaches the nucleus which contains your DNA.

Or so we've been told.

Assuming its true that its designed to break apart before reaching your DNA, it still hasn't been tested to any adequate degree.

----------


## TheTexan

> Here's the argument why I won't get a vaccine:


Good enough for me

----------


## BortSimpson



----------


## 69360

> I don't argue, but I don't lie either.  I give facts for those willing to listen.  For those not willing to listen I shake the dust of my feet.  My aim isn't to "save" anyone from the vaccine.  I am not sure it's worse to get it than to not get it and risk COVID.  But the loss of freedom is intolerable.  The only way to stop or even slow down this loss of freedom is for enough people to stand up.  Millions of people don't want this bio police state that is being shoved down our throats.  This can't be stopped by being quiet about it.  Watch this clip.  Then watch it again.  Then watch it again one more time until it sinks in.


The country is lost, it's almost over. Better to worry about taking care of yourself and your own now. Why go public with your opposition when it will just put a huge target on your back if things get worse?

----------


## jmdrake

> The country is lost, it's almost over. Better to worry about taking care of yourself and your own now. Why go public with your opposition when it will just put a huge target on your back if things get worse?


If I wanted to be a coward about it then why would I even post here?

----------


## youngbuck

https://rumble.com/vkqs1o-dr.-zelenk...ic-court..html

----------


## 69360

> The country is lost, it's almost over. Better to worry about taking care of yourself and your own now. Why go public with your opposition when it will just put a huge target on your back if things get worse?


Avoiding unwanted attention doesn't make one a coward.

----------


## devil21

*sniff*

Smells like a data-mining thread.

----------


## PAF

> *sniff*
> 
> Smells like a data-mining thread.


Agree. 

Also, notice how ‘nationalized’ medicine paid for by tax dollars, wasn’t even mentioned. Every single term, people are sucked more into the system, and forget about the most basic of principles without even realizing it.

Never once since the founding of this country have people realized any increase in liberty and fiscal responsibility.

Like TSA and NSA, this will also be accepted as a normal part of life, as the next cycle brings in more anti-liberty and costly issues without fixing the prior.

----------


## pcosmar

> *sniff*
> 
> Smells like a data-mining thread.


Hmmm,,

I knew this before I ever bought my first computer..
What I watch today is what I foresaw..

And we are not the only ones susceptible to their tactics.
I don't fear them. and I like them to know that.. CLEARLY!

----------

